
GetJar Ejects Opera Mini From Its App Store - profitbaron
http://moconews.net/article/419-getjar-ejects-opera-mini-from-its-app-store/
======
MatthewPhillips
How are these apps stores able to differentiate themselves from their (much
larger) platform owners?

Here's one thing they aren't doing but I think would work: Buy a (cross-
platform) app on one device and get it for all of your devices. Ex. Evernote
is available on several platforms. The ability to buy once would be a killer
feature for GetJar.

~~~
profitbaron
In their own words, GetJar differentiate themselves by "its open market
approach , which allows GetJar to deliver applications for both feature phones
and smartphones across all major platforms such as Android, BlackBerry,
Windows Mobile, iPhone and Symbian among others"

As well as this, they don't take a cut of the developers revenue -
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2011/03/getjar-touts-
no-f...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2011/03/getjar-touts-no-fee-
philosophy.php) \- which is a great incentive for developers to promote their
apps on GetJar.

Although, I do agree with the one purchase should count across all platforms
idea. I'd even go as far as to say, users would be prepared to pay a slight
premium on the app price so it can be used across all platforms instead of
paying for the service again.

